# lowrance x88df



## bigslick

Has anyone had problems with their Lowrance x88 df? I bought mine last year and it worked fine all year. Now this year I have had intermittent black outs (sonar only) with it and now it is completely gone. Actually, it has power, water temp works, the speed wheel works, but I don't have any depth read or graph. I checked the routing of the cable to the transducer and it is not near any interference. There are no visible signs of damage to the transducer. Was hoping someone could suggest something before I send it back to them.
Thanks for any input.
Godspeed,
bigslick


----------



## drwink

I don't know, but I bought a X91 last year & am starting to have the same problem. Its intermitten so far, sometimes screen just goes haywire, no acurate reading. Just a few jumbeled lines, depth shows way out of wack.
temp & speed work fine.
If you find out anything let me know, I hate having to send something back in the middle of the season.


----------



## wecker20

I have the same problem w/ an X-85. Last year it worked great, this year it reads when it wants. The t-ducer is mounted in the hull so there is no getting that out to replace with a new one.


----------



## bigslick

I talked to Lowrance last week. The service guy told me to disconnect the "Y" that the transducer and speed connect to and only connect the transducer directly to the back of the until and test it. Apparently they have had bad "Y" cables. I hope to do that tonight or tomorrow. I will post the results. If that doesn't help it has to go back, I have done all the other trouble shooting suggestions.
Maybe this will help you guys.
Godspeed,
bigslick


----------



## bigslick

Well things went form bad to worse. I tried the unit after disconnecting the "y" cable and it did not work, that is the bad part. I then proceeded to break the transducer off last time out (all that debris in Lk Erie I guess), now how am I going to convince them that it was broke before I broke it? Oh well, I will call Lowrance this week and see what they say.
Godspeed,
bigslick


----------



## wecker20

Ouch! I reset mine on Saturday and it worked like it was supposed to. If they don't replace your t-ducer, check out e-bay. I would consider mounting it in the bilge area(shoot thru) because of the damage they can take on transom.


----------



## bigslick

wecker20,
what did you do to "reset" it. I don't think I read about that in my manual.
I will definately go "thru hull" this time. I am still hoping the transducer works, as it broke where it connects to the part attached to the transom.
Thanks,
bigslick


----------



## wecker20

In one of the menus it has a reset option. Can't remember what menu, want to say it was in the "Unit of measure" menu? It might not be reading because of sensitivity settings or frequency settings. Reset will put it all back and you can work from there.


----------



## bigslick

Well, I hope my problem is resolved. I sent my unit back to Lowrance on June 7th and they sent me a replacement unit and transducer, though the slip they sent to me indicates the problem was in the unit itself. I recieved it on June 14. I will try ot get it installed and tested later this week. If the new until works Lowrance has done good by me.
Godspeed,
bigslick


----------

